# Accutane+self tanner?



## usersassychick0 (Dec 14, 2005)

I am currently on accutane and i was wondering if any of you know if it would be okay for me to use the Jergens natural glow moisterizer.


----------



## chickylittle (Dec 14, 2005)

Hmm...I am not sure. I know that accutane dries out the skin so if your skin is dry I wouldn't because you might end up looking patchy. On the other hand if your skin isn't dried out I would think that it should be okay. Maybe someone else will be more help to you.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 14, 2005)

yes, it's perfectly fine to use Jergens. Your skin is going to be more dry and sensitive, and anything you use to moisturise it will help, even if it's a light tanner.

Just remember that your sensitivity to sun increases greatly while on Accutane, and you should use plenty of sunblock.


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 14, 2005)

very well put! using a self tanner is actually a good idea if you want a bit of a tan while on the accutane cause right now you're extra sensitive to uv rays ( including tanning beds ).


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks, i'm a pharmacist :icon_smil


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 16, 2005)

Awwwww:icon_love thanks everyone! At least you responded! I had e-mailed the jergens people with this question a couple of days before my 1st post and still no response!

I love mut:icon_razz


----------

